# Are the Canary Island a good place to buy a holiday home?



## samtheman32 (Apr 14, 2010)

I just wonder are the Canary Island a good place to buy a holiday home? I live in the South Of England and have a holiday home in Marbella in Spain. I do not go to my holiday home as much as I thought I would as I really like hot and sunny summer weather and am not a big fan of the winter weather in the UK. For me May to October is the only time worth going and the rest of the year the weather is better then the UK but not that great. I really just want to be able to not have to go to far to go and sit on a beach and have summer weather and be able to swim in the sea and get a sun tan and get away from the uk winter for a bit. I hope someone can help?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The answer is at the moment yes, there are good bargains to be had, but why not rent first, get the feel of the place. I rented for years and eventually bought in a completely different location to what I had first envisaged,

Hepa


----------

